# Фича в portage

## Loryk

Здравствуйте братия во Генту  :Wink: 

Собственно не знаю, нужно ли это кроме меня.... Суть в общем в чем:

На сколько я понимаю принцип работы портов, то

в файлах пакета тупо указывается:

- для установки этого необходимы: пакет такой, или кто-то из таких то пакетов, 

- и наоборот, не поставиться вмечсте с этим-то ....

Метапакеты, это теже самые пакеты которые требуют для установки себя что-то из набора других пакетов.

Т.е. если ставлю кде-гамезы, порты смотрят для этого пакета (гамезы) нужно предварительно установить такие то игры. после чего удовлетворенно ставит пустой пакет кде-гамезы.

Это все хорошо пока укомплектовка таких пакетов удовлетворяет пользователя...  

Меня перестала, и давно .... 

Суть опять же в чем:

Было бы не плохо ввести понятие желательно (ставить/неставить) и какойто файлик например как package.keywords -> в котором я мог бы сказать - если желательно то нужно или не нужно... 

Т.е. хочу, не хочу и  по умолчанию ...

Зачем? 

Да все просто, я хочу обновляя систему не доинсталивать те пакеты которые я уже определил что нафик не нужны и потом их удалаять, но при этом не исключены случаи когда в тот же кде-гамез добавляют что-то новенькое, и если я буду вручную ставить игры я эту "новую" пропущу и никогда не узнаю что она существует, ну разве что ручками полезу.... это имхо неудобно...

Я думаю пример не самый лучший, просто в голову не пришло в чем это еще помочь может, думаю не только в таких вот апдейтах для ленивых юзеров гентушки.

Да собственно, что с этого поста я хочу получить, ежели не только мне это нужно, этого точно нет в портах, есть человек знающий как верно оформить фичереквест и считающий что это нужно, помогите это дело оформить, а если нужно это только мне.... то ну ладно, буду придумывать какую-нибудь поделку что бы автоматом этот вопрос решать...

З.Ы. Ну достало вычищать систему после каждого апдейта =)

З.Ы II. В системах с инсталятороми иногда такое понятие встречается, но не всегда, я считаю что это очень верный подход для человека который не всегда знает перечень софта который может идти в комлекте некого большого пакета... А по судить по названию не всегда реально.... С кедами в этом плане вообще геморой, уж очень много мне дают и добовляют сейчас что и ставить лишнего не хочется и пропустить что-то интересное то же как то некороше =)

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Loryk wrote:*   

> Было бы не плохо ввести понятие желательно (ставить/неставить) и какойто файлик например как package.keywords -> в котором я мог бы сказать - если желательно то нужно или не нужно... 
> 
> Т.е. хочу, не хочу и  по умолчанию ...

 

Давай практический пример, что за фича тебе нужна?

----------

## Loryk

Ну вообще-то я думал что описал довольно подробно, попробую еще раз:

- Разделить связи Depended  и RDEPEND на строго необходимо и опционально

- Добавить файлик в /etc/portage, например package.optinal в который символом +/- (опять же к примеру) можно указать хочу его (пакет) видеть в системе или нет)

Что это дает:

Ставлю я некий пакет kde-meta:

в файлике package.optinal у меня написано kde-games - 

в файлике kde-meta указано что то типа такого:

RDEPEND="

                ...

                $(add_kdebase_dep kdegames-meta) (+)

                ...

                "

И у меня устанавливается весь мета пакет kde-meta кроме kde-games

Или например я могу перечислить такие вещи как суперкрамба, сокобан (т.е. отдельные пакеты из других мета пакетов)

Да я знаю про флаги, это не все решает, например для мета пакетов нужно либо этих флагов настрогать столько же сколько пакетов, да еще и связи отслеживать что бы флаги ниже выше пакета установить. а во вторых эти флаги еще и поддерживать нужно, да и не удобно это (Я на секундочку представил список флагов пакетов кде и мне нехороше что то стало =) ). А поддерживать "обязательные" связи думаю гораздо проще

Естественно, что можно взять да и написать скрипт/программу которая бы делала все это отдельно (как бы надстройку над портами), по сему и устроил опрос, нужно ли это кому то кроме меня, меня лично уже достала после очередного апдейтап удалять те пакеты которые мне не нужны.

(Уходил на сессию, не до этого было)

----------

## unkulunkulu

Да, фича, несомненно, очень нужная, называется use-flags  :oops:

----------

## r4hx

мне кажется я понял о чем он. он хочет разграничить все пакеты, на приоритеты зависимостей, например

xchat зависит от gtk - строгая зависимость 

xchat зависит от libnotify - расширяющая функционал

----------

